

Boston Area Big Data Summit, October 22, 2009 - amrith
http://hypecycles.wordpress.com/2009/10/02/boston-big-data-summit/

======
carbocation
Will anyone from the Broad (MIT/Harvard collaboration) be there? If not, you
should send them some invitations. They deal with petabytes of genetic data
and certainly would have some insightful commentary.

~~~
amrith
If you have some contact information for me that would be awesome. You can
find my contact information on my blog or on HN profile.

